# Uhrzeit Wago



## mfreye (20 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe alles was ich gefunden habe gelesen, aber leider komme ich nicht weiter.

Ich möchte gerne,dass die Wago die aktuelle Uhrzeit von einem Server holt.

Also habe ich folgendes gemacht.

Im Router Port 123 an die Wago weiter geleitet. 

Siehe Anhang.

Verschiedene IP Server ausprobiert, auch den der Fritz.Box.

Wofür ist Switch IP-Adresse?

Was mache ich falsch?

Danke!

MfG

Maik


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

Hi

Port 123 in der Wago freigeschaltet  ?


----------



## mfreye (20 Juli 2014)

Ja wie geschrieben, ist Port 123 weitergeleitet. 

Habe nochmal ein Bild beigefügt.

Habe TCP habe ich ausprobiert.


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

mfreye schrieb:


> Ja wie geschrieben, ist Port 123 weitergeleitet.



Die gleicheFrage nochmals:
Ist der Port 123 in den Wago-Einstellungen freigegeben ?
(Nicht die Router-Einstellungen)


----------



## mfreye (20 Juli 2014)

Oh, ja habe ich.


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

Welchen Router hast du.


----------



## mfreye (20 Juli 2014)

fritzbox 7490


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

O.K.

Angeber  

Ist ein TOP-Router.

Gehe doch mal in Heimnetz --> Netzwerk --> Netzwerkeinstellungen --> Zeitsynchronitäten --> Fritzbox als Zeitserver

Nimm als Zeitserver   0.europe.pool.ntp.org


Dann ändere in der Wago den SNTP als die Frizubox.  ( SMTP + Gateway die identische Fritzbox-Adresse)


----------



## mfreye (20 Juli 2014)

Hatte ich schon veruscht, bringt auch nichts


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

Dumme Frage:   
Hast du den "roten Text" auf deinem Screenshot gelesen  ?

Hast du die Wago NACH den Änderungen neu gebootet  ?


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

mfreye schrieb:


> Ja wie geschrieben, ist Port 123 weitergeleitet.
> 
> Habe nochmal ein Bild beigefügt.
> 
> Habe TCP habe ich ausprobiert.



Portweiterleitung wieder entfernen !


----------



## mfreye (20 Juli 2014)

Ja, jetzt komme ich. Leider kann ich nicht wirklich englisch. Ich dachte, das es nur ne Info, dass ich die DIP Schalter alle auf Null/OFF stehen habe muss. Neu gebootet habe ich die Wago schon, aber der Text bleibt. Ist das falsch?

Ist ne Wago 881

jaja meine FritzBox, meine 881, mein.... LACH LACH LACH


----------



## mfreye (20 Juli 2014)

Protweiterleitung ist wieder weg.


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

mfreye schrieb:


> Neu gebootet habe ich die Wago schon, aber der Text bleibt. Ist das falsch?



Wen der Text bleibt ist das schon O.K.
Ist halt nur ein Hinweis, wenn hier was geändert wurde, zum NeuBOOT.

Klappt es jetzt mit der Uhrzeit (SNTP)  ?


----------



## mfreye (20 Juli 2014)

Nein :---(


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

Wie hast du das getestet  ?


----------



## fraggle-m (20 Juli 2014)

Hallo;


mfreye schrieb:


> Wofür ist Switch IP-Adresse?



Das ist der Erste Teil der IP Adresse wenn Du den letzten über die DIP-Switche am Controller einstellst.

Wie hast Du den festgestellt das er sich die Zeit nicht vom NTP-Server holt?
Gruß

Frank


----------



## PN/DP (20 Juli 2014)

Die IP-Adresse Deiner Fritzbox ist 192.168.134.15 ? (warum so ungewöhnlich, warum nicht x.x.x.1 ?)

Harald


----------



## mfreye (20 Juli 2014)

Ja die IP ist ***.15, hatte ich vor Jahren mal so gemacht und dann beibehalten.

Bin jetzt einen anderen Weg gegangen, der scheinbar funktioniert.

Ich habe die Einstellungen über Ethernet Settings gemacht. Als ich die Daten aus der SPS gelesen hatte, standen zwar die Werte die ich auf der Weboberfläche einegeben hatte dort, aber die Werte waren nicht übernommen. 

SNTP aktuell: 192.168.134.1
SNTP: 192.168.134.15

jetzt steht da (siehe Anhang):

SNTP aktuell: 192.168.134.15
SNTP: 192.168.134.15

Schauen wir mal ob die Zeit jetzt in zwei Tagen immer noch paßt 

Gibt es dafür auch einen Buttom in der WebOberflächer, das die Werte in die SPS geschrieben werden?


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

mfreye schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür auch einen Buttom in der WebOberflächer, das die Werte in die SPS geschrieben werden?



Unter der Eingabeleiste steht gleich unter der IP-Adresse    "SUBMIT"

Hiermit werden die Daten abgespeichert.
Diese "abgespeicherten" Daten werden jedoch erst nach einem   "BOOTEN"  aktiv.


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

mfreye schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal ob die Zeit jetzt in zwei Tagen immer noch paßt


Ändere doch mal die Uhrzeit und das Datum  auf z.b.   01.01.2014   12:00 Uhr.

Der Timeserver sollte das aktuelle wieder reinsetzen.

(Möglicherweise get deine RTC ziemlich genau, dann brauchst du Jahre für deinen Test   )


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

P.s.:  Denke an die "SUBMIT"-Taste


----------



## mfreye (20 Juli 2014)

Ja habe SUBMIT genommen und auch neu gebootet


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

Timezone auf +1   ?
DST angehackt  ?


----------



## mfreye (20 Juli 2014)

Timezone auf +1   ? <Ja
DST angehackt  ? <Ja, ist die Sommerzeit


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

Und  ?

Geht es  ?


----------



## mfreye (20 Juli 2014)

Ja, scheint zu gehen 

Hatte geschrieben, das ich schaue, ob jetzt die Uhrzeit aktuell bleibt. Ich denke schon 

Vielen Dank an alle! Tolles Forum!


----------



## gravieren (20 Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt, du könntest die Uhrzeit absichtlich verstellen.
Das wäre der schnellste Test.


----------



## mfreye (20 Juli 2014)

OK, so kann man es machen 

Also die Wago war kurz mal im Jahr 2050 und ist jetzt wieder zurück  Also alles gut  Danke !

Maik


----------

